# Singapore sling... Singapore F-16 jets visiting Ft worth



## davechng (Jun 11, 2019)

here we have F16 from 425thFS visiting KNFW NAS Ft Worth.... these are F16 units from Singapore Air Force training in Luke AFB.

more details and pictures can be found on the link below
F-16 from Singapore

teaser shots here

Dave Chng
www.airwingspotter.com


----------



## Click (Jun 11, 2019)

Very nice shots, Dave.


----------



## TexPhoto (Jun 15, 2019)

Very Cool.


----------

